

HaikuOS x86_64 port part of Google Summer of Code - bgentry
http://haiku-os.org/blog/xyzzy/2012-04-29_gsoc_introduction_x86_64_port

======
vivekprakash
This project is very much challenging and fascinating too. And Google Summer
of Code is an incredible program for university students to get seriously
involved in such projects and open source in general. Last year I worked on
porting NetBSD userland to MINIX 3 as part of GSoC and believe me it was an
invaluable experience for me which isn't even remotely possible without such
program. This year I will work on porting GNU Compiler Collection to HelenOS (
[http://blog.vivekp.me/2012/04/25/port-gcc-to-helenos-gsoc-
pr...](http://blog.vivekp.me/2012/04/25/port-gcc-to-helenos-gsoc-proposal/) )
as part of GSoC and I am already very excited. I wish this guy good luck and
thanks Google for running such amazing program successfully!

~~~
haberman
HelenOS looks very cool and a port of a compiler to it sounds like a great
project!

But why GCC? GCC is the crufty old compiler of yesteryear. It's a solid
workhorse but big and inflexible, and in my opinion its importance will be
waning as LLVM/Clang matures. Had you considered porting LLVM/Clang instead?

~~~
jjermar
The reason is that Clang does not support all architectures that HelenOS needs
support for.

------
fmstephe
I take my hat off to the guy undertaking this. I wish there had been a Google
summer of code when I was at Uni. University was some of the best time for
programming I ever had. There is so much hunger and energy, and now there are
sponsored projects to match. I am very glad that these programs exist.

------
geoffhill
I really hope a "first year computer science student" can handle this kind of
undertaking. Before having taken classes in assembly language programming,
operating systems, computer architecture, programming languages, compiler
construction and software project management, I could never have been able to
make these kinds of commits. If this coder manages to make this port, he will
really have earned my respect, before even having completed most of his
undergraduate career!

~~~
tqh
Haiku OS has been in GSoC quite a few years now and tries to to evaluate
students skills very carefully before accepting them. Anyone that has been
accepted has had to prove their skills and interest. Also there is a pool of
core developers ready to answer questions should they arise.

------
munchor
This guy is undertaking a very complicated task, I wish him good luck!

------
Create
I hope <http://etoileos.com/> gets a SoC too!

------
89a
So awesome that Haiku is still making progress. Really hope to be able to run
it as a full time OS in a few years. Linux has just never lived up to the
level of UI polish/consistency I enjoy.

~~~
cassandravoiton
Whilst I agree with the point that Linux UIs are not great - that has nothing
what so ever to do with Linux. Linux knows nothing about the UI layer which is
all X11. There is no need to replace the OS to get a better UI.

